# chunky mousse



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

hey everyone,

i've followed the directions in our book for making chocolate mousse but it comes out chunky with bits of chocolate throughout, i've tried it once mixing the melted chocolate with the meriginue and then adding that to the yolk mixture and then adding the whipped cream that one didn't turn out chunky but i was just wondering if anyone could tell me what is causing that and the proper procedure that would prevent it from happening

thanks


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Usually when adding chocolate, if the chocolate is colder then the base it will chip. Bringing the temps closer together might help. Also, when adding chocolate, you incorperate the max amount of chocolate in the least amount of time. Mixing fast.hth


----------



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

hmm the chocolate is warm cuz i add it right after it is melted. i whipped the cream first then melted the chocolate and while the chocolate is melting whipped the whites so i don't know if it's the temp of the whipped cream that's the prob but how can i fix that since the cream is kept in the fridge so it's always cold


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ok,
bring the choco temp down. What are you adding the chocolate to and when, following your book. You might need to temper a little. Post the method.


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this a receipe you KNOW will work? Your chocolate will always be warm, and your whipped cream will be cold.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

make a ganach with the cream and chocolate and add to yolks and whites. 
or make a ganach with a portion of the cream, say half and whip the rest, proceed as normal.

Work fast.
:bounce:


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am not sure what you have been adding the chocolate to but it sounds to me like it is cooling the chocolate too quickly, hence the chips. It sounds like you are adding it to the cream, in which case I could easily see that happening. I fold the yolks into the chocolate, then fold in the whites, and lastly the cream.


----------



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

the method they have listed in my book is whip the yolks then add the melted dark couverture chocolate to the yolks, fold in the whipped cream, and then fold in the whipped whites which is a little different than cheflayne said. m brown's idea of making a ganache sounds like it may work 

thanks everyone for their suggestions


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

That is the same method I use. You should have your eggs at room temp (you get better volume) and there will not be the discrepancy between temp.s so your chocolate will stay smooth.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

At school we make our mousse somewhat the same.

We have yolks whipped over a double boiler until "light and fluffy" and then we add in the melted chocolate, let that cool to around room temp, then fold in the whipped cream. It comes out nice and smooth everytime.

Give that method a try. The important part is to make sure your egg/chocolate mixture is COOL before you add the whipped cream or you risk it "deflating" (at least that's what I call it)


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

Mouse blues!!!!

The easiest way I have ever made mouse and it always comes out smooth is in this technique:
Egg yolks and sugar mixed (you can do hot/cold method to add air and volume) (I add alcohol and flavours in this stage too) (add gelatine if you are using white chocolate based mouse) 

Add all melted chocolate DO NOT STIR OR MOVE YET

Add 50 percent of whipped cream (still wet peaks, this buys you time to combine the ingredients without churning the butter out of the cream) I have used a whisk to make this mixture smooth. Scrap around the button of the bowl and the edge because the chocolate always sticks to the bottom of the bowl.

If using meringue alternate 50% of volume of meringue now

Last 50% of whipped cream

Last 50% of meringue till smooth


Voila!

A note on your meringue..... STABALIZE .. save some sugar from the original recipe to stabilize the meringue so it doesn't look curdled when you fold it in (If you have time and ambition, cook the sugar to 114 for an italian meringue (be carefull of temperature before folding into cold cream and chocolate mixture)


----------

